# The Beacon Two Twenty Five



## smithdan (Feb 26, 2013)

Handsome looking mid 50's snap shooter.  Fixed focus, f12, 1/30 sec.

Unfortunately a hard one to get to come up with a decent image.  The shutter release is difficult to press without camera movement even after considerable dry firing. The snout in the open position blocks the bottom 1/5 of the viewfinder frame.  the lens is too soft and focus trails off rapidly towards the corners.  Leaks light as well.


This one certainly was a challenge.  I haven't given up on it yet.  Back on the shelf for a while though...


----------



## smithdan (Feb 26, 2013)

Another,  had to resize


----------



## terri (Feb 27, 2013)

> the lens is too soft and focus trails off rapidly towards the corners.  Leaks light as well.


Sounds like the forerunner to the Holga.   

Too bad there are issues with it; it has such great visual appeal.   Frankly, for less serious work I'd still consider it.   You could use some of the softness/falloff to your advantage in certain images.   Seems a shame to just set it on the shelf.   These really aren't that bad.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree; I've see a lot worse results from [supposedly] a lot better cameras.  This one could be fun!


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 27, 2013)

I just may add to the just for fun camera shots. I picked up some BW400cn 120 film. I was seriously considering putting a roll through my Baby Graphic with it 101mm Graflar and roll film back. I think you may have just made up my mind.


----------



## compur (Feb 27, 2013)

The rare white Beacon II ...






Sadly, I sold it a while back.


----------



## smithdan (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for looking.

You're right terri and tirediron.  I can definitely see a place for this ones quirks.  It feels nice in the hand and with a bit of practice I could overcome the movement.  I'll tape this one up a bit next time out,  after all, the 500c gets wrapped too.  

That white Beacon II,  too cool compur.

By all means Rick,  take the Graphic for an outing.  Never tried C-41 BW.  Nowhere around here to take it.  

Here's a couple more from the same roll.  First is a double exposure that I could say was intentional but turned out to be an artsy accident.  The second  I like as the snowstorm looked and felt like this.

Dark Cloud on the River  and   Blizzard



FP4 pushed a wee to 200 D76 1:1


----------



## terri (Feb 27, 2013)

My my, what are complaining about here?  "hard to get a decent image", my foot.  :razz: These last two shots are wonderful!   We can't let ourselves forget how to appreciate the surreal and to celebrate the less than perfect.   Why do you think Holga sales continue, when everyone knows it's a piece of Chinese crap with light leaks?    

The one with the giant store closing sign does have a light issue, more than likely an aside from the double exposure, but there is something compelling about the bleakness of the sign as well as the weather.   It works.   And the other one is fine, any way you want to slice it.    

I think they're lots of fun, and I hope you continue to run film through it and post.   I'm a smitten kitten with that camera.


----------



## terri (Feb 27, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> I just may add to the just for fun camera shots. I picked up some BW400cn 120 film. I was seriously considering putting a roll through my Baby Graphic with it 101mm Graflar and roll film back. I think you may have just made up my mind.


:cheer:   Do it, Rick!!


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 27, 2013)

My score board: The bird feeder is the best of the bunch and the cabin is a close follow up. 
Terri said it well " _We can't let ourselves forget how to appreciate the surreal and to celebrate the less than perfect_."
There was a time when this was everyday photography. Certainly the average shutterbug didn't have top on the line equipment or strived for the perfect prints.
I often think back to myself as a young pre-teen taking the Ansco Viking outside with my Weston meter. I'd find rolls of subjects just walking around our neighborhood.  In many ways it was a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## smithdan (Feb 28, 2013)

This one will definitely go out again.   Attempting to coax the best image possible from my collection of ordinary cameras is my little corner of this great pastime.  I picked this one up some 15 years ago and this was my first go with it.  

I will Keep terri's excellent statement about observation of the world around us to mind when looking for that eye catching point that turns a scene into a photograph.

The bug bit me early on as well Rick.  First with mother's Jiffy then my own Target 6-20.  First "serious" rig was and is my Spotmatic.  Most fun though is to load up one of the oldies and see what we can do.

Thanks for your kind comments and encouragement.


----------

